# Sherman Ventilation



## Sherman

Hello,

I have come up with a new method for under door ventilation that I would like to share with you all. 

The "Sherman vent" preforms the same way as the "Euro vent", it allows air to be drawn in under the doors preventing condensation. However, the Sherman vents vertical screen does not allow water to drip down through it. The "Euro"s horizontal screening seems to act as a target for funneled misting water, causing water to leak out of the tank.

It is also a more elegant design, disappearing under the doors. It does not create the dead space in the front of the tank. (You know, where the spiders and dust live.)

Photo 1.
Materials Used (Top to Bottom):
(4) scrap pieces of 1/4" glass. Used for spacers.
(2) lengths of 1/4" x 1/4" plastic L-channel. (Other one on very bottom of photo.)
(1) Piece of screen material. I use Stainless Steel.
(1) 3/4" wide length of 1/4" glass.
(6) 1" x 1" pieces of 1/4" glass.
(1) 1" wide length of 1/4" glass.









Photo 2.
I silicone two of the 1"x1" pieces of glass onto the ends of the 1" strip. I also silicone one in the CENTER of the strip. (If you do not get the middle one centered, it will show in the final product. I know.)









Photo 3.
Stack another set of 1"x1"s on top of the others. NOTE: These 1"x1" pieces are just spacers. They can be substituted for a different material or used in any thickness that your application requires.









Photo 4.
Silicone the 3/4" strip on top of the 1"x1" spacers. Notice that the top edges of the 1" strip, 1"x1" spacers and the 3/4" strip are all aligned. The small scraps of glass are also placed below the assembly, ready for the next step.









Photo 5.
Rotate the assembly 90 degrees toward you so the 3/4" strip now rests on the scrap pieces of glass. (see Photo 7.) Now is a good time to make sure that all the pieces are lined up correctly before the silicone begins to set up. I try to set the 1"x1" spacers just inside the edges of the 1" and 3/4" strips. It is also critical that the 1" and 3/4" strips are lined up. You do not want a crooked vent assembly.









Photo 6.
Cover the top surface of the assembly with silicone and lay the screen material on top of it. Be sure to work the silicone into the mesh material to ensure a good bond. You can now apply the L-channel to the edges of the assembly to protect any rough edges of the screen material.









Photo 7.
Completed vent assembly.









Photo 8.
Vent assembly installed in a tank. (This photo is of a smaller vent that only used one set of 1"x1" spacers.) The front of the tank is to the left. The assembly rests on top of the front glass. The bottom window track sits directly on top of the assembly. The screen material and the 1/4" L-channel are on the interior of the tank.









Thanks for reading!
Chris Sherman


----------



## Sherman

Oh, here is what they look like when they are done.








Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## Pumilo

It's beautiful, Chris! It is truly a very different vent, not just slightly rehashed version. It's simple and elegant, takes care of the drip and the constantly dirty, hard to clean, traditional Euro design, while giving you back a full 2 1/2" strip of completely wasted space.
I think it's brilliant. Best of all, it is just in time! I was about to start cutting for a few new builds and I'd love to borrow that design!

Can I point something out that I'd like to try? 
A "Double Sherman" vent! A very slight modification to your design, would allow you to put one at the top of the doors, too. This would help even more with ventilation by allowing a bit of a cross breeze.


----------



## Sherman

Pumilio,

Thank you for your kind words. I thought about this long and hard before the simple solution presented itself.

Feel free to use/adapt as you see fit. Patents are prohibitively expensive, and I really just want to do my part to elevate the collective experience.


----------



## pdfCrazy

I think its an excellent and simple design, and as Pumilio points out, it does save quite a bit of space from the front of the tank. I only see a minor drawback...you lose the very direct up-flow straight across the front glass like the vertical "Euro style". Thats a small price to pay though.


----------



## stemcellular

Nice work, Chris.


----------



## Manuran

Very interesting design, so I hope you don't take my comments in any negative way. I just wanted to add a little bit of historical info. The original idea for the horizontal vents was to create a cross current and at the same time have a surface that the frogs couldn't push their faces against. Having vertical vents, the frogs could rub their noses against it a little more vigorously and injure themselves. 
I realize yours has an overhang, but it may be important to take into account how the frogs can interact with that vent depending on substrate depth, decorations, and plantings.

Congratulations on your design.


----------



## Dane

Sherman said:


> It is also a more elegant design, disappearing under the doors. It does not create the dead space in the front of the tank. (You know, where the spiders and dust live.)


Innovative design, but I have some tiny spiders that would LOVE to get into that thin gap and set up shop!


----------



## Pumilo

Dane said:


> Innovative design, but I have some tiny spiders that would LOVE to get into that thin gap and set up shop!


Glue a second screen across the front.


----------



## Sherman

> I think its an excellent and simple design, and as Pumilio points out, it does save quite a bit of space from the front of the tank. I only see a minor drawback...you lose the very direct up-flow straight across the front glass like the vertical "Euro style". Thats a small price to pay though.


pdfCrazy,
Thank you. I was concerned that there would be a small amount of condensation that stayed on the bottom of the doors also. As it turns out that seems to not be the case. After misting, the glass dries evenly top to bottom within a reasonable amount of time.



> Very interesting design, so I hope you don't take my comments in any negative way. I just wanted to add a little bit of historical info. The original idea for the horizontal vents was to create a cross current and at the same time have a surface that the frogs couldn't push their faces against. Having vertical vents, the frogs could rub their noses against it a little more vigorously and injure themselves.
> I realize yours has an overhang, but it may be important to take into account how the frogs can interact with that vent depending on substrate depth, decorations, and plantings.
> 
> Congratulations on your design.


Manuran,
No worries. History and others thoughts are always welcome. It is certainly worth paying attention to the nose rubbing possibility. I have not seen this, but also have not been looking.
Thank you.



> Innovative design, but I have some tiny spiders that would LOVE to get into that thin gap and set up shop!


Dane,
Yes, yes.
Well think of it like this: A spider single-wide trailer is better than a whole spider trailer park. Then go buy yourself some Q-tips! 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Raptor22

Thank you very much for sharing this. It does a fantastic job of mitigating the drawbacks of a euro-style vent system.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Great design, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sports_doc

Chris' "Sherman Vents" are a *Design of the Year* 2012 award winner if I may cast my vote now.

I am not pulling your leg either, although admittedly I know Chris and have 30 vivs with the "Sherman Vent" design in place.

They are WORLD's better then the old style you see others use.

Chris is being modest.

He makes custom VIVs and does a fantastic job!

Personally I told him to patent the design, but I hope the name alone 'sticks', even if people steal the design for themselves [hopefully not commercially, as Chris is doing this himself as "Sherman's Tanks", a small business in New England.

Chuck, I have not had any issues with the design, in fact quite the contrary, I have big issue with the Euro Vent. It leaks, it is easily punctured [Ive done this more then once] and the gap in front is unsightly, collects tons of spiders and dead FF.

With this Sherman design, the slit is vacuumed in one quick second motion, although I have actually NOT had spiders in it, unlike the Euro crap design.

I would encourage people to contact Chris and if anyone can help with web design, small business upstart tips, patents etc, I think this hard working fellow [with a full time day job] could benefit from the help. As could all of us.

I'm impressed. First real innovation Ive been impressed with in quite some time...

Well, sounds over the top, I realize...but...Ive had these in place quite some time and kept quiet about it till now


----------



## sports_doc




----------



## Manuran

sports_doc said:


> Chris' "Sherman Vents" are a *Design of the Year* 2012 award winner if I may cast my vote now.
> 
> 
> Chuck, I have not had any issues with the design, in fact quite the contrary, I have big issue with the Euro Vent. It leaks, it is easily punctured [Ive done this more then once] and the gap in front is unsightly, collects tons of spiders and dead FF.


Hi Shawn,
I was just mentioning the original idea for the horizontal vent. And in my earlier post I mentioned that I realize there is an overhang. If I can also elaborate a little, I mentioned that the only thing to possibly consider is the height of the substrate, as well as objects (leaves, driftwood, etc) right in front of the vent. My thought was this would give them a platform to press against the vent. In Chris' photos as well as yours, the substrate seems very far from the vents and I'm sure you aren't having the problems I mentioned. I just wanted to add that to the conversation so people take that into account. 

I agree it is a nice design. Good luck to Chris


----------



## sports_doc

ahhh. Got it. Thanks. 

So far so good at least.

AND, I am hoping I wont be killing all those great plants of yours anymore Chuck...like I did with the exoterras and fishtank vivs :-(


----------



## Sherman

Wow Shawn, you are making me blush. 
Thank you for posting the photos and giving the feedback. I'm glad that you are happy with them and they are working out well. 

Chuck, I also would like to thank you again for your input. The historical issues with the vertical screen were unknown to me before you mentioned them and are well worth considering when designing the interior layout.

Chris Sherman
Sherman Tanks


----------



## toaddrool

Cool stuff! I've never built a euro viv, but I also hated the idea of loosing so much depth space in the tank because of it.


----------



## Nismo95

Very nice. I just built my own 90 gallon euro viv. and did not use this method.. This is very nice though and I may have to experiment with it later.. Also, Shawn.. Can I come work for you? or just be a slave.. I'd love to just go foot by foot admiring that collection.. lol. Hopefully one day ill have the space to have my own collection to admire!


----------



## randommind

After implementing the "Sherman Vent" (with Chris' blessing) in a few of my recent builds, I have to say...this system is leaps and bounds beyond the classic "euro" style. From aesthetics to the structural integrity of the enclosure itself, this system is hands-down the way to go when looking for the added benefits of passive air-flow in a solid & streamline package.

Chris...you killed it with this design and I am sure I am not alone when I say, THANK YOU for this contribution to the hobby!


----------



## JPccusa

It makes me want to build a viv so I can try your design, Sherman.

One thing I did not understand is the tiny scraps of glass. What do they do or what are they for? I don't see them in the final assembly.


----------



## Sherman

JPccusa said:


> One thing I did not understand is the tiny scraps of glass. What do they do or what are they for? I don't see them in the final assembly.


The scraps are spacers to hold the assembly in the right position while the silicone sets up. They lift the 3/4" piece of glass up so that the screen can be siliconed onto a flat surface and the front of the assembly will line up correctly with the front of the viv.. 

You could, in theory, silicone all of the glass together flat on the table, let it cure and then flip it over to glue the screen on. You would have a wobbly assembly when trying to apply the screen (and need to put in the spacers to stabilize it anyway ) I also do not think the finished product would come out as clean this way.

Chris Sherman
Sherman Tanks
Serving the New England area.


----------



## Rx-Darts

Looks Great!!! I was wondering if you could point me in the direction of where or what track/U-channel you used for the top, bottom and sides. Thanks
-Brett


----------



## DrawntoLife

Hey Shawn are those 20g verts with sliding doors? That is so much more attractive than the piano hinge door, anyway you could tell me how you did it. Also I'd like to make one of these vents if it's okay with you Chris


----------



## Sherman

Rx-Darts said:


> Looks Great!!! I was wondering if you could point me in the direction of where or what track/U-channel you used for the top, bottom and sides. Thanks
> -Brett


Brett,
I have decided it is best to mill my own custom track these days. 
"Sherman Tank Tracks"  Currently available in small quantities.



DrawntoLife said:


> I'd like to make one of these vents if it's okay with you Chris


I have no problem with people using this design, that is why I put the step-by-step tutorial online. I think everyone should be using these.
I only ask that you refer to them as "Sherman Vents". Nothing more; Nothing less.

Chris Sherman
Sherman Tanks


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I like the "Sherman Tank Tracks" nice name lol.


----------



## DrawntoLife

Will do, any idea how to install the vent and sliding doors on a rimmed 20g vert?


----------



## Sherman

DrawntoLife said:


> Will do, any idea how to install the vent and sliding doors on a rimmed 20g vert?


I have not done this, but think I have an idea. You could silicone everything on the interior of the tank, just past the trim. The bottom glass, Sherman Vent, and the track would all be just inside the original plastic trim. You give up some space this way, but it would allow you to get flat glass to work with and the trim would allow you to easily line everything up. Might look good too.
-or-
Lose the trim, all of it. Top and bottom, front and back. Clean it up with a razorblade and get something soft for the tank to sit on to protect the glass.

These are just ideas. Please think them through on your own, I have never done this and am sitting at my desk no where near an aquarium. 

Chris


----------



## DrawntoLife

Thank you I may try the inside the rim thing just gotta make some of your vents


----------



## Pumilo

Sherman said:


> I have not done this, but think I have an idea. You could silicone everything on the interior of the tank, just past the trim. The bottom glass, Sherman Vent, and the track would all be just inside the original plastic trim. You give up some space this way, but it would allow you to get flat glass to work with and the trim would allow you to easily line everything up. Might look good too.
> -or-
> Lose the trim, all of it. Top and bottom, front and back. Clean it up with a razorblade and get something soft for the tank to sit on to protect the glass.
> 
> These are just ideas. Please think them through on your own, I have never done this and am sitting at my desk no where near an aquarium.
> 
> Chris


Bingo, Chris! This is exactly how Max and I are doing his 40 gallon breeder. We'll be doing a thread on it shortly. It will feature DUAL Sherman Vents! The second one will be just above the doors.


----------



## mindcrash

Sherman said:


> I have not done this, but think I have an idea. You could silicone everything on the interior of the tank, just past the trim. The bottom glass, Sherman Vent, and the track would all be just inside the original plastic trim. You give up some space this way, but it would allow you to get flat glass to work with and the trim would allow you to easily line everything up. Might look good too.
> -or-
> Lose the trim, all of it. Top and bottom, front and back. Clean it up with a razorblade and get something soft for the tank to sit on to protect the glass.
> 
> These are just ideas. Please think them through on your own, I have never done this and am sitting at my desk no where near an aquarium.
> 
> Chris


Sounds like you need to solidify this new implementation and start selling conversion kits


----------



## Sherman

I am very happy to see that this design has caught on. It seems to have solved many of the problems associated with the standard "Euro Vent", and I get the feeling that people are genuinely pleased with them. I think that this design will quickly become the "normal" way to build ventilation under doors. These are now being built in all corners of the country, including right here in New England.

People have contacted me asking permission to build this style vent. I am grateful for the sentiment, but no one needs my permission to build these.

But, before my 15 minutes of fame are up, I will ask one thing:
*Please donate $1.00 for every Sherman Vent that you build to the Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center* (C.R.A.R.C.).
link->Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center
There is a yellow Donate button at the bottom of the page.

I will begin doing this for all tanks that I build using this ventilation method.
If you are building these commercially, please work this donation into your price and proudly advertise that portions of the proceeds will promote conservation and research.

Sincerely,
Chris Sherman

P.S. Doug, your "Double Sherman Vents" = $2.00


----------



## Pumilo

Fair enough, Chris. I'm in. 5 built so far. I just donated $5. I love that they take PayPal. Makes it nice and easy.
Mindcrash, that was for your 5. I built them, so the donation should be mine.


----------



## kitcolebay

Very respectable and admirable Chris. 

Your generosity to share your idea and your encouragement to use it in a way that gives back even more(C.R.A.R.C) is top notch.

Very cool indeed!

Doug, kudos to you too for setting a fine example, as always, by making the first step!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## mindcrash

Pumilo said:


> Fair enough, Chris. I'm in. 5 built so far. I just donated $5. I love that they take PayPal. Makes it nice and easy.
> Mindcrash, that was for your 5. I built them, so the donation should be mine.


Thanks Doug. I look forward to making more of these donations on my behalf in the future.


----------



## sports_doc

sports_doc said:


> Chris' "Sherman Vents" are a *Design of the Year* 2012 award winner if I may cast my vote now.
> 
> I am not pulling your leg either, although admittedly I know Chris and have 30 vivs with the "Sherman Vent" design in place.
> 
> They are WORLD's better then the old style you see others use.
> 
> Chris is being modest.
> 
> He makes custom VIVs and does a fantastic job!
> 
> Personally I told him to patent the design, but I hope the name alone 'sticks', even if people steal the design for themselves [hopefully not commercially, as Chris is doing this himself as "Sherman's Tanks", a small business in New England.
> 
> Chuck, I have not had any issues with the design, in fact quite the contrary, I have big issue with the Euro Vent. It leaks, it is easily punctured [Ive done this more then once] and the gap in front is unsightly, collects tons of spiders and dead FF.
> 
> With this Sherman design, the slit is vacuumed in one quick second motion, although I have actually NOT had spiders in it, unlike the Euro crap design.
> 
> I would encourage people to contact Chris and if anyone can help with web design, small business upstart tips, patents etc, I think this hard working fellow [with a full time day job] could benefit from the help. As could all of us.
> 
> I'm impressed. First real innovation Ive been impressed with in quite some time...
> 
> Well, sounds over the top, I realize...but...Ive had these in place quite some time and kept quiet about it till now



BUMMER.....

I've heard through the grape vine that another Viv vendor has stolen the idea for his own profit and is now making 'his' vivs with the "Sherman" vent styles. Shame on you all that order from that vendor IMO. 

Personally I give kudos to Chris for advocating the hobby's use of this innovation, but I draw the line at businesses stealing another's idea for their own profit.

Yes, I've checked the other viv business' web page and I see no mention of the "Sherman" vent, or anything about donating to conservation efforts when using said design.

Chris doesn't profit from us using his innovation, and TBH I've asked him to patent the idea/design however the US Govt makes that a cumbersome and very expensive process. Sadly discouraging people from protecting their intellectual property.

Thoughts?


----------



## Philsuma

Shawn, anyone else, 

Please post the name of this other company or PM me here. This is the first I've heard of this. Wes, here in FL is using the 'Sherman design' with full permission as I understand it, so I'm thinking it's someone else.


----------



## sports_doc

Its not a vendor that has DB privileges anymore....so I'll refrain from naming.


And don't take this the wrong way guys.....but Doug and Wes are small time hobbyists building a few vivs.....

This other guy is a full time business profiting from someone else's innovation. A competitor.

For me ...its where I draw the line on 'free' usage.

S


----------



## kevin575

Where do you get the 1/4"x1/4" L Channels at?


----------



## JohnVI

Throw it on kick starter or a similar site, get funding, and be able to fund your organization at a higher monetary value....

I don't know the requirement around kick starter, but I'd do to just see...

Very nice, I might throw a dollar in just because. ...I don't have doors


----------



## Sherman

kevin575 said:


> Where do you get the 1/4"x1/4" L Channels at?


In New England, from me. 
Elsewhere,
Outwater M12 Page 45



JohnVI said:


> Throw it on kick starter or a similar site, get funding, and be able to fund your organization at a higher monetary value....
> 
> I don't know the requirement around kick starter, but I'd do to just see...
> 
> Very nice, I might throw a dollar in just because. ...I don't have doors


JohnVI,

Thanks for the idea. I don't think that I need financing as much as I need more time in a day.
Feel free to give your dollar to CRARC. 

Chris Sherman
Sherman Tanks


----------



## JeremyHuff

JohnVI said:


> Throw it on kick starter or a similar site, get funding, and be able to fund your organization at a higher monetary value....
> 
> I don't know the requirement around kick starter, but I'd do to just see...
> 
> Very nice, I might throw a dollar in just because. ...I don't have doors


Chris just got too busy with my small order


----------



## pdfCrazy

hris, you mentioned a few posts back about milling your own track material. With as cheap as track is, and as time consuming as milling can be, how come? An improvment in design?  And what kind of plastic do you use to mill?


----------



## Sherman

JeremyHuff said:


> Chris just got too busy with my small order


"Small" should be written in all caps to really convey the sarcasm.  
Yup, I'll be busy for a while. 
Thank you, Jeremy.



pdfCrazy said:


> hris, you mentioned a few posts back about milling your own track material. With as cheap as track is, and as time consuming as milling can be, how come? An improvment in design?  And what kind of plastic do you use to mill?


dfCrazy, 
Good question.
I was not happy with the track that is available. It is an extruded material and varies quite a bit along its length. The track does not fit glass well, it is too wide and the doors slop back and forth. When the front door is forward and the rear door is pushed back, there can be a considerable gap created. Juvenile _O. pumilio_ have escaped this way. (Harrington pers. com.) 
I use HDPE. I mill it to match the glass. I have not made fruit fly proof track yet, but baby frogs are not getting out. HDPE one of the cheaper plastics. It is often used for cutting boards. The material is very slick and as a side benefit, the glass slides incredibly well. I do not use door pulls, which makes cleaning easier. I can also open tanks to take photos with out scaring frogs away (sometimes). I also mill three different profiles, top bottom and sides. The sides are milled to allow the doors to close much easier than just using a top track.
You are right, it is a lot of work, and it is more expensive, but I will never use extruded track for tank doors again.

Chris Sherman
Sherman Tanks


----------



## sports_doc

Jeremy

U getting vivs from Chris?

U wont be dissatisfied !

My observations are the tracks Chris creates allow much improved 'gliding' of the glass, and the gap b/t the panels is all but eliminated.

The stock designs suck. I have plenty from that material and frogs escape as do all the hydei


----------



## sports_doc

Kickstarter Chris !! yes.


----------



## kshorey

has anyone ever made a sherman vent with aluminum or stainless ?

would there be any potential risks? i believe i have read that aluminum at least was viv safe, but what about stainless steel?

i can weld and have cutting tools as well as lots of clean metal available. I was thinking it would be a much easier way for me than cutting the thin glass strips.


----------



## Sherman

kshorey said:


> has anyone ever made a sherman vent with aluminum or stainless ?
> 
> would there be any potential risks? i believe i have read that aluminum at least was viv safe, but what about stainless steel?
> 
> i can weld and have cutting tools as well as lots of clean metal available. I was thinking it would be a much easier way for me than cutting the thin glass strips.


I use 316 stainless steel for the screen. No problems.
Exo-Terra uses "stainless steel" for their screen tops and they rust faster than my truck.


----------



## JeremyHuff

First order is in of 110 tanks. I'm looking forward to getting them. 



sports_doc said:


> Jeremy
> 
> U getting vivs from Chris?
> 
> U wont be dissatisfied !
> 
> My observations are the tracks Chris creates allow much improved 'gliding' of the glass, and the gap b/t the panels is all but eliminated.
> 
> The stock designs suck. I have plenty from that material and frogs escape as do all the hydei


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Holy crap Jeremy. If you don't mind I'd love to see it all done and set up. Anyway this Sherman Vent idea is a great one. Chris if you're still doing the tanks when I get my own place I'm going to hit you up for some tanks. 
Congrats on the great idea.
Buddy


----------



## pdfCrazy

Jeremy, was that a mis-type, or did I just read that Chris is making you 110 tanks?!?!?!?


----------



## JeremyHuff

pdfCrazy said:


> Jeremy, was that a mis-type, or did I just read that Chris is making you 110 tanks?!?!?!?


I was wrong. He is making 110 tanks but six are for Julio. I plan on a second order down the road. 

Once I have everything set up, I'll host a MADS meeting.


----------



## kshorey

Sherman said:


> I use 316 stainless steel for the screen. No problems.
> Exo-Terra uses "stainless steel" for their screen tops and they rust faster than my truck.


well, i can get some really good quality stainless that i know wont rust, i am going to have to give this a try when i get around to building my 40 breeder. thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Marty

Very nice design. I may need to Sherminate some tanks in the future. Good job!


----------



## Sherman

kshorey said:


> well, i can get some really good quality stainless that i know wont rust, i am going to have to give this a try when i get around to building my 40 breeder. thanks for the quick reply!





Marty said:


> Very nice design. I may need to Sherminate some tanks in the future. Good job!


Let me know how the stainless/ aluminum works out. I know you have my gears turning with that idea.

Please don't forget to donate to Central Caribbean Amphibian Inventory Initiative | Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center. $1 per vent built. This project is important to me and your support is much appreciated.
Marty, $2 per vent for you because of the "Shermanator" reference. 

Chris Sherman


----------



## kshorey

i just picked up a 40g breeder from the petco sale yesterday, but i told my girlfriend i wouldn't be building it for a while, but i think the vent is going to be the first part i make now. i will be sure to donate and post when i get around to making it.


----------



## Pumilo

kshorey said:


> i just picked up a 40g breeder from the petco sale yesterday, but i told my girlfriend i wouldn't be building it for a while, but i think the vent is going to be the first part i make now. i will be sure to donate and post when i get around to making it.


Here is a 40 gallon breeder that has been Shermaniz...Er, with the Sherman Vent conversion. I cut the glass for it.
We also just finished Max's 40 gallon Sherman Vent, slide front viv. Is this the first "Dual Sherman"?


----------



## Pumilo

Chris, how long is the longest Sherman Vent you've done? Cutting 3 feet long, 1" wide strips of glass is FUN!
We just got off the Costa Rica Amphibian Research Center site and left donations for 15 new vivs. And yes, we paid double for the Dual Sherman!


----------



## Sherman

Pumilo said:


> Chris, how long is the longest Sherman Vent you've done? Cutting 3 feet long, 1" wide strips of glass is FUN!
> We just got off the Costa Rica Amphibian Research Center site and left donations for 15 new vivs. And yes, we paid double for the Dual Sherman!


4 Feet long. I have my glass cut for me. It was easy! 
Excellent. Thanks for donating. Thanks, thanks for the double. (Just think if you finished that Sherman verb above, you could have donated $4.)
Looks great, I really like the double in the conversions. I think that will work out fantastically. I really do believe that we are seeing the future of tank venting here. Please tell me when someone in Europe makes one of these.


----------



## Marty

This may be a bit off topic (maybe not!), but I just couldn't resist myself


----------



## Scott Richardson

I would expect this to become known as the vertical scope vent. Everything posted now becomes their property


----------



## JeremyHuff

Doug
How is the 40 working with keeping the plastic frame on? I'm taking a 40 to Chris to see if he can construct a retrofit kit for the 40's I have. 



Pumilo said:


> Here is a 40 gallon breeder that has been Shermaniz...Er, with the Sherman Vent conversion. I cut the glass for it.
> We also just finished Max's 40 gallon Sherman Vent, slide front viv. Is this the first "Dual Sherman"?


----------



## Sherman

Marty said:


> This may be a bit off topic (maybe not!), but I just couldn't resist myself


Hahahahaha, that is exactly why I will now ask you to donate $20 per vent you build.



Scott Richardson said:


> I would expect this to become known as the vertical scope vent. Everything posted now becomes their property


 I do not understand this post. Would you please elaborate on the meaning.


----------



## carola1155

Sherman said:


> I do not understand this post. Would you please elaborate on the meaning.


He was joking and making a reference to the new "corporate" owner of Dendroboard... There's a couple threads about it if you do some digging. (It's a bit of a touchy subject).


----------



## Sammie

Sherman said:


> Please tell me when someone in Europe makes one of these.


They're already all over the place, but you've probably missed it since they're known as "Sammie vents" over here

But in all seriousness, I have an old tank with vents that needs to be replaced so I'll be making one of these soon.
Genius design, I tip my hat to you my good sir.


----------



## Scott Richardson

Sherman said:


> Hahahahaha, that is exactly why I will now ask you to donate $20 per vent you build.
> 
> I do not understand this post. Would you please elaborate on the meaning.


Read up a little bit on site policy. You will see. Everything that is posted on this site, including your design is on the vertical scope servers and therefore becomes their property. It may have been your brainchild, but you waived all rights to the intellectual property when you posted.
It is in the fine print.


----------



## Sherman

Not that I have any intention of "getting rich" off of this idea, it is pretty terrible that someone could loose all rights by posting an idea on this board. 
Aw, enough of that in this thread.

Sammie,
Please let me know when you see this style of ventilation in Europe. It may sound odd, but I am really excited about this idea crossing the ocean. I think it has something to do with us Americans calling the other style of ventilation "Euro vents". Having a *Sherman * Vent  in Europe will make me smile.

Chris Sherman
Sherman Tanks


----------



## Marty

Sherman said:


> Hahahahaha, that is exactly why I will now ask you to donate $20 per vent you build.


hey! I already donated much more than $20, but never even used your vent idea!


----------



## Sherman

Marty said:


> hey! I already donated much more than $20, but never even used your vent idea!


No credits and no resting on your laurels.

Send me one of those sweet, sweet lighting systems  (LED w/ 5 daily modes) to demo at Frogday and I may forgive you for those Shermanator posts.

Chris


----------



## RabidWombat

Pumilo said:


> Here is a 40 gallon breeder that has been Shermaniz...Er, with the Sherman Vent conversion. I cut the glass for it.
> We also just finished Max's 40 gallon Sherman Vent, slide front viv. Is this the first "Dual Sherman"?


Doug,
I'm really glad you posted this picture. My wife and I are planning her 40b and I have been thinking about how to incorporate the vent. (this will be our first large build)

I do have a question for you, if it's not too much of a hijack. On this tank, you've siliconed the bottom glass directly to the rim. Will silicone hold well enough to keep it long term? I thought silicone & plastic didn't bond very well. Is a simple sanding all it takes?


----------



## Pumilo

RabidWombat said:


> Doug,
> I'm really glad you posted this picture. My wife and I are planning her 40b and I have been thinking about how to incorporate the vent. (this will be our first large build)
> 
> I do have a question for you, if it's not too much of a hijack. On this tank, you've siliconed the bottom glass directly to the rim. Will silicone hold well enough to keep it long term? I thought silicone & plastic didn't bond very well. Is a simple sanding all it takes?


The glass is not glued to the plastic lip, like many conversions in the past have been. It is glued directly to the glass, INSIDE the lip. It is described better by my friend. We did the same thing to his. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...w-40breeder-vert-euro-sherman-conversion.html


----------



## RabidWombat

I feel like an idiot. I had skimmed that post but didn't even catch that.

Thanks!


----------



## dartboard

I have a couple of questions for those that use tanks with the Sherman Vents...

1. is there a big difference in circulation from using one or two spacers? Are there other benefits or drawbacks from using 1 versus 2 spacers? I am going to be building a tank soon with a sherman vent and if one spacer is plenty then I think that would be the best option as it is just less space.. but I do like having the front condensation free so if one isnt enough I am fine going to two

I cant tell from pictures, but does sportsdoc use one or 2 spacers on his tanks?

2. My second question is regarding the plastic used. Do you know anywhere (or does Sherman Tanks sell) where I can find clear plastic? One benefit of building your own tank is that clean glass no frame feel, I would love to use clear plastic instead of the black. Anyone seen this anywhere?

thanks for any help on this


----------



## dartboard

Sorry, one last question, do you guys put another vent on the roof of the tank like shown in the European tutorial? If you do use one, do you have it in the front of the viv or back? Thanks


----------



## Sherman

Sorry for the delayed response. I bought a new house that has tied me up lately.


dartboard said:


> I have a couple of questions for those that use tanks with the Sherman Vents...
> 
> 1. is there a big difference in circulation from using one or two spacers? Are there other benefits or drawbacks from using 1 versus 2 spacers? I am going to be building a tank soon with a sherman vent and if one spacer is plenty then I think that would be the best option as it is just less space.. but I do like having the front condensation free so if one isnt enough I am fine going to two


1. I have found very little difference between the 1/2" vent and the 1/4" vent. There are too many variables for me to recommend one over the other. (i.e. frequency of misting, ambient room temp/humidity, substrate, etc.) I do feel it is better to build extra ventilation and block it off when it is not needed than to not have enough ventilation to begin with. It is difficult to add more ventilation after the fact. Blocking some off is simple.



dartboard said:


> I cant tell from pictures, but does sportsdoc use one or 2 spacers on his tanks?


Sportsdoc uses 2 spacers. (1/2" vent)



dartboard said:


> 2. My second question is regarding the plastic used. Do you know anywhere (or does Sherman Tanks sell) where I can find clear plastic? One benefit of building your own tank is that clean glass no frame feel, I would love to use clear plastic instead of the black. Anyone seen this anywhere?
> 
> thanks for any help on this


2. I have not used any clear plastic to build the vents. Interesting idea. Be sure to test whatever you come up with first. Silicone does not like to stick to plastics. 



dartboard said:


> Sorry, one last question, do you guys put another vent on the roof of the tank like shown in the European tutorial? If you do use one, do you have it in the front of the viv or back? Thanks


Apology not accepted, ask away!
I build a top vent similar to the one described in the european tutorial. I tend to have mine toward the front of mine. I have also seen a 40 breeder conversion where Pumilo placed a Sherman Vent below and above the sliding doors.

Best of luck to you,
Chris Sherman
Sherman Tanks


----------



## extra

Chris - Do you have a webpage or any additional information on your tanks? I am moving back home to the northeast from my 3.5 year work excursion here in the UK. Going to have a couple of vivariums but read recently about build issues with the major builder so I am trying to avoid buying from them.


----------



## xTimx

Chris. i have a couple of Q's for ya

regarding the placement of the top vent....doesnt really matter where you put it eh? 

and also, none of the glass shops here in town can cut pieces of glass that small. so my only other option is to go with acrylic. still safe to use right?


----------



## Sherman

extra said:


> Chris - Do you have a webpage or any additional information on your tanks? I am moving back home to the northeast from my 3.5 year work excursion here in the UK. Going to have a couple of vivariums but read recently about build issues with the major builder so I am trying to avoid buying from them.


No website yet. Word of mouth has me struggling to keep up. I have a wait list going.



xTimx said:


> Chris. i have a couple of Q's for ya
> 
> regarding the placement of the top vent....doesnt really matter where you put it eh?
> 
> and also, none of the glass shops here in town can cut pieces of glass that small. so my only other option is to go with acrylic. still safe to use right?


I have always kept the top vent towards the front. I do not know if the glass would condensate if the vent was to the back. Good question. I have no real answer.

As for acrylic, again, I have never used it. I have had bad experiences with plastic warping and I would be very reluctant to use it for that purpose. Maybe Aluminum?


----------



## extra

Sherman said:


> No website yet. Word of mouth has me struggling to keep up. I have a wait list going.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll PM you. I should be back stateside end of next month.


----------



## Pumilo

JeremyHuff said:


> Doug
> How is the 40 working with keeping the plastic frame on? I'm taking a 40 to Chris to see if he can construct a retrofit kit for the 40's I have.


I'm sorry Jeremy. I don't know how I missed that. It's holding up beautifully. I like to sand deep scratches into the plastic, to help the silicone "bite" better.


----------



## Wy Renegade

How do I access the pictures? They are listed, but not in the thread for me?


----------



## Pumilo

Wy Renegade said:


> How do I access the pictures? They are listed, but not in the thread for me?


Could be something on your end. I didn't check the whole thread, but all the pics that matter are on page one, and they all show up fine for me.


----------

